# BDE Administrator



## FZWG

Appreciate some assistance.

Had a house guest using a computer for a while, and when he left, found all sorts of 'stuff' installed on it. 
One of these items is BDE Administrator.
Have no idea how to use this, whatever it is for is beyond me, and, find no uninstall option.

(Have other issues, like something called Prolivation, that does not want to go away; all sorts of adware, spyware.......
however, that may be a separate post. )

Grateful for any help that will allow me to remove the BDE Administrator applet in Control Panel.


----------



## ~Candy~

Appears to be a Borland program........

http://www.dbase2000.com/Knowledgebase/faq/bde_administrator_version_err.htm

And supposedly Spybot can handle the removal of the Prolivation deal.

http://security.kolla.de/


----------



## JohnO28356

BDE (Brilliant Digital Entertainment) is installed by Kazaa, for one. Spyware. SpyBot V1.1 should remove it. It's on their list.


----------



## FZWG

Thank you for the replies.

That is right, Aca Candy. The Borland Database Engine Administrator is a program that provides programming and database tools, such as for JavaScript, SQL, etc.

Have no clue as to why the applet appears in Control Panel.
Do not know, or do, any programming, or anything else that requires this.

Sent an e to the Borland folks, but so far, no luck. In the meantime have no clue as to how to uninstall the BDE Administrator. Hope somebody else does, or has a clue about why it is in CP.

To my knowledge, BDE Administrator is not related to Brilliant Digital Entertainment.


----------



## Sparrow

Theres no uninstaller..but here is a link that tells how to remove.

http://www.bdesupport.com/deploy.htm


----------



## FZWG

Thank you, Sparrow!!

That is exactly what is needed.

Have a great week!!


----------



## JohnO28356

There are too many BDE's in this world.


----------



## blkraven83

Thank you for the post on how to get this out! Worked for me!!!!
I do not remember downloading it...Do you have any idea where it could have come from? 

blkraven83 :up:


----------



## Sparrow

blkraven83 said:


> Thank you for the post on how to get this out! Worked for me!!!!
> I do not remember downloading it...Do you have any idea where it could have come from?
> 
> blkraven83 :up:


I did'nt know that they kept post for such a long time.......(2002)

I have'nt been on this site for a long time...
Recieved a message in my email about your response.

.....I'm a bit confused about your post in reference to "downloading it"....
Downloading what?


----------



## Sparrow

Oh!!!..............
I would quess the BDE..
Some soft use the BDE to run their programs and include it with in the
application upon install, possibly the application did not notify you that
it was installing it.
Look for any data base driven application, such as phone book,calendars,
diaries and as such.

The post caught me off guard, I was'nt expecting it so I was'nt thinking
when I posted the first response..


----------

